# Kaufberatung "Gamer"-PC - Feinabstimmung (?)



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Erstmal hallo Community 
Da mein Laptop
mir zu lahm geworden ist, soll ein richtiger PC her. Teile habe ich keine, abgesehen von Maus & Tastatur.
Eine grobe Zusammenstellung habe ich schon:
http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-153627
Nun fragt sich nur, ob das so optimal ist ..
Schließlich möchte ich das Maximum aus dem schmalen Budget herausholen 
Also ich bin gespannt auf Erfahrungen mit diesen Teilen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge - sehr viel höher soll die Rechnung aber nicht werden 

Achja, und zum Übertakten: das werde ich, wenn überhaupt, erst machen, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist (hoffentlich nicht allzu früh .


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,

-Festplatte würde ich eher eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) nehmen, Sata3 ist hier sinnfrei und nur Marketing-Geschwafel.
-RAM besser ohne Heatspreader, falls Du mal einen größeren Towerkühler montieren willst, kann es je nach Boarddesign Platzprobleme geben.
-Graka würde ich im Custom-Design empfehlen, z.B. Sapphire Radeon HD 5870, 1GB GDDR5 oder Du nimmst eine GTX560 oder HD6950.
-NEtzteil würde ich Dir ein aktuelleres empfehlen, z.B. Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3
-Monitor kannst Du Dir den Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" anschauen.
-Brenner alternativ ein LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Festplatte, Grafikkarte und Laufwerk habe ich übernommen, der Bildschirm gefällt mir so  Gibt es denn Probleme mit diesem Netzteil, dass du davon abrätst, oder rätst du nur eher zu einem anderen?
Zudem wären 600W schon schön für später mal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2011)

Für ein System mit Singlekarte braucht man keine 600W, da ist man mit 500W bestens bedient. Das Corsair hat eine schlechte Effizienz und ist eher ein OEM Netzteil


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Mai 2011)

Naja "schlecht" ist die Effizient auch nicht unbedingt, allerdings gibt es wirklich technisch deutlich bessere Netzteile im gleichen Preissegment, wie das HGC-520


----------



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich noch keine 600W brauche, aber besser man hat als man hätte. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass das NT überhaupt so lange mitmacht...
Kennt da vielleicht jemand ein günstiges, besonders langlebiges?  Meinetwegen auch mit "nur" 550W


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Langlebig ist immer so eine Sache, bei dem einen läuft es 10 Jahre, beim anderen platzt es in 10 Monaten auseinander.
Wenn du ein gutes Netzteil mit KM haben willst und dich der Preis nicht abschreckt, kannst du das BeQuiet Straight E8 CM580 nehmen.


----------



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Was würde denn für dieses Netzteil bzw. gegen andere wie http://gh.de/a614777.html sprechen?
Achja, und ich habe vor, mir die Teile ab Abfang Juni zu kaufen (Geburtstag ) - in dem Monat soll ja auch der Bulldozer erscheinen. Weiß vllt jemand schon Näheres über diesen wie zB den ungefähren Preis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Das FSP ist gut, kannst du nehmen, dagegen spricht nichts.

Über den Bulldozer weiß man leider noch nicht viel.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

Das Aurum ist ok, aber da würde auch das FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 vollkommen ausreichen. Über den Preis vom BD ist noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Das passt schon so - wer weiß, wie hungrig der BD sein wird ? 
Da ich mit dem Rechner viel online zocken möchte, stellt sich noch die Frage der Netzwerkkarte - oder nicht?
Ich habe gelesen, dass eine solche die CPU entlastet, weiß aber nicht, ob das bei einem Vierkerner überhaupt spürbar geschweige denn messbar ist ... ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Den Unterschied merkst du nicht. Onboard Lan reicht völlig.


----------



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> -RAM besser ohne Heatspreader, falls Du mal einen größeren Towerkühler montieren willst, kann es je nach Boarddesign Platzprobleme geben.


Aber auf dem Board sollte doch genug Platz sein?
Der Preis und die lebenslange Garantie machen bei den Teilen schon was her


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Nö, Platz eben nicht in der Höhe. Ein großer Kühler ragt über die RAM Bänke hinweg und wenn du da RAMs mit hohen Kühlern drin hast, kannst du den Kühler nicht verbauen, daher einfach gleich welche ohne hohe Kühler kaufen, die sind bei den RAMs eh nur Show.


----------



## BroBlem (15. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Mainboard aus?
Ich hätte schon gern ein AM3+-Board und habe dieses ohne tieferen Grund gewählt - mangels etwaiger Erfahrungsberichte oder Tests. Im Übrigen wurde mir schon von ASRock abgeraten, da die Qualität zu wünschen übrig lassen soll ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Asrock ist so gut wie jeder andere Hersteller. Die plündern schon lange nicht mehr die Mülleimer von Asus.
So langsam kommen die AM3+ Bretter ja, musst halt gucken, welche Ausstattung du haben willst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Asrock ist so gut wie jeder andere Hersteller. Die plündern schon lange nicht mehr die Mülleimer von Asus.
So langsam kommen die AM3+ Bretter ja, musst halt gucken, welche Ausstattung du haben willst.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Mai 2011)

AsRock ist mittlerweile wirklich zu einem der besten Herstellern herangereift


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (16. Mai 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> AsRock ist mittlerweile wirklich zu einem der besten Herstellern herangereift


 
Aktuell nehmen sich die Boardhersteller recht wenig. Egal ob nun MSI, ASUS, AsRock oder Gigabyte.
Die Zeiten, in denen AsRock 3. Wahl war, sind vorbei.


----------



## BroBlem (19. Mai 2011)

Sooo ...
kann denn schon jemand prophezeihen, was ich dann noch an Zubehör, sprich Kabellage, brauche ?


----------



## BroBlem (21. Mai 2011)

Achja, hinzu kommt, dass ich gern noch eine Soundkarte verbauen möchte  ... dabei wird v.A. zur Xonar DX geraten, die ja einen PCIe-Anschluss  belegt. Beim Board steht nun was von "1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x4)" und bei der Soundkarte etwas von "4x Line Out" - hat das was miteinander zu tun, passt es ?


----------



## Hydroxid (21. Mai 2011)

Kabel musst du eig. Keine kaufen. Strom Kabel sind beim nt, SATA Kabel beim mb dabei... Dann gibt's noch n paar Gehäuse Kabel aber die sind ja am Case. Also brauchst du wahrscheinlich keine...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2011)

Die Karte ist für einen PCIe 1x Steckplatz ausgelegt, das heißt man nutzt einen passenden Steckplatz oder eben den 2. Pseudografikkartensteckplatz ( PCIe 16x aber nur mit 4 Lanes belegt ). Bei der Karte bedeutet 4 x Line Out eigendlich Front, Center / Sub, Rear seitlich und Rear hinten da 7.1 möglich ist. da mach dir keine Gedanken, das paßt schon


----------



## BroBlem (21. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [...]das paßt schon


 Ähm, ja ... wenn du das sagst 

Was sagt Ihr zum Headset (http://gh.de/a540927.html)?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die Asus Xonar als PCI-Karte: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI

Headset:  aber der  AKG K 530 Kopfhörer soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2011)

Ich würde ja auch eher zu einem Kopfhörer raten, da würde sich aber im Vorfeld eine Hörprobe anbieten. Ob jetzt das AKG, oder Denon usw es wird bestimmt besser sein. Für das Micro würde sich so ein Zalman/ZM-MIC1 als Ansteckmicro anbieten oder man wählt ein Tischmicro.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch eher zu einem Kopfhörer raten, da würde sich aber im Vorfeld eine Hörprobe anbieten.



Generell ist bei Eingabe- sowie Ausgabegeräten ein Probehören, -sehen und -fühlen ratsam, die individuellen Vorlieben sind da zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## BroBlem (21. Mai 2011)

Also ein Mic brauche ich nicht wirklich ...
Ich möchte damit auch nur spielen, weniger Musik hören.
Also ein ordentliches Spielerlebnis und Räumlichkeit stehen im Vordergrund.
In diesen Disziplinen soll das SteelSeries Siberia v2 auch sehr gut abschneiden.
Aber bei Kopfhörern scheinen sich eh die Geister zu scheiden 



> Generell ist bei Eingabe- sowie Ausgabegeräten ein Probehören, -sehen  und -fühlen ratsam, die individuellen Vorlieben sind da zu  unterschiedlich.


Ich war heute in Berlin bei Saturn und Media Markt - das Sortiment ist (zumindest in den Filialen) lächerlich und im MM hatte man nicht mal was zum Hören xD
Also ich vertrau da mal auf Spezialisten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2011)

Darum schrieb ich es ja, da jeder andere Hörgewohnheiten hat und auch ein anderes Hörvermögen. Auch Tragekomfort und Co sollte man nicht vergessen.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Kopfhörer bei Media und meinem lokalem Händler gehört. Bei Media klang der deutlich bescheidener, auch war die Musikauswahl dort eher besch*****. Vielleicht einfach mal den Dealer um die Ecke besuchen zum Hörtest, bestellen kann man immer noch wo anders.


----------



## BroBlem (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal das alte Gehäuse (Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland) durch ein anderes (AeroCool VX-E Pro Limited Edition | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland) ersetzt,
da es besser aussieht und die Kühlleistung besser zu sein scheint 
Allerdings wird bei beiden das Netzteil unten montiert, was scheinbar zu Problemen führen kann - z.B. dass der Staub vom Boden ins Gehäuse gesaugt wird, oder dass bei geringem Abstand nur wenig Luft ins Gehäuse gelangt ...
Was meint Ihr dazu ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Ist denn unten kein Filter drin?
Ansonsten das Netzteil einfach umgedreht einbauen.


----------



## BroBlem (22. Mai 2011)

Bei MF heißt es:


> Systemgehäuse-Merkmale: Luftfilter, Controller für Lüftergeschwindigkeit


Was das nun im Einzelnen heißt, kann ich auch nicht sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Das Gehäuse hat eine eingebaute Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## BroBlem (22. Mai 2011)

Ok, den zweiten Punkt habe ich auch noch verstanden 
Es steht eben nicht da, ob es ein Luftfilter oder mehrere, vllt sogar für alle Lüfter sind ...
Also stellt es kein Problem dar, dass das Netzteil die bereits warme Luft zum Kühlen benutzt und ableitet ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Nö, das mache ich bei mir auch so, seit Jahren und mein Netzteil pustet kühle Luft raus, einfach auch deshalb, weil das Gehäuse gut belüftet ist, es staut sich keine Wärme darin an. Behältst du das im Auge, ist es egal, wie rum du das Netzteil einbaust.


----------



## BroBlem (22. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe gerade, dass man die Lüftersteuerung nur an 3 der 5 Lüfter anschließen kann ...
Kann man das ändern bzw. ist es überhaupt nötig ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Nö, wenn sie so ausgelegt ist, musst du das hinnehmen.
Oder eben andere Lüfter kaufen, die eh schon leise sind.


----------



## BroBlem (22. Mai 2011)

Sie ist für die normale Pro-Version ausgelegt, weshalb die oberen beiden Lüfter wohl nicht dran sind.
Ich habe gerade was von "Y-Verbindungen" gelesen - das scheint doch die Lösung zu sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn das so geht, kannst du das machen.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

Genau. z.B. mit einem Molex 3pin Y-Kabel sollte das gut gehen.


----------



## BroBlem (22. Mai 2011)

Super, gibt's auch noch eine günstige Verlängerung?
Ich werde wohl die beiden Lüfter oben sowie den hinten und an der Seite verbinden, was sich ohne eine solche schwierig gestalten sollte, oder ?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

Gibts natürlich auch: Molex-Verlängerungskabel, 30cm

Aber die Kabel von den Lüftern könnten auch so ausreichen.


----------



## BroBlem (23. Mai 2011)

Die Lüfter an so einer Y-Verbindung müssen sich doch bestimmt die Leistung teilen, laufen also langsamer ?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich meine Physik-Kenntnisse ausgraben 

Bei Parallelschaltung bleibt die Spannung konstant, bei Reihenschaltung bleibt die Stromstärke konstant.

Also bleibt beim Y-Kabel die Spannung konstant, die Lüfter laufen gleich schnell, ist ja auch sinnvoll so


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

Allerdings erhöht sich der Stromfluß, d.h. mehr Amper liegen an. Lüftersteuerungen haben maximale Leistungen. Werden jetzt zu viele Lüfter drangehängt, bleibt zwar eventuell die Spannung gleich (Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.) dafür fließt aber auch mehr Strom durch den Controller, was pi mal Daumen oder auch Stromstärke x Spannung in mehr Leistung resultieren würde. Das wiederum heißt, dass deine Lüftersteuerung mit ein klein wenig glück einfach abschmort, wenn du da 5 Lüfter dranhängst.


----------



## BroBlem (23. Mai 2011)

Das wäre natürlich ungünstig 
Dieses Gehäuse sieht auch gaaanz vernünftig aus 
Nur leider ist es ziemlich schmal, weshalb wohl nur CPU-Kühler reinpassen, die nach oben pusten ...
Doch ist es wirklich sinnvoll, an die Gehäusewand in 1cm Entfernung zu blasen? 
Ansonsten ist das Gehäuse ja TOP


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Baust du Y-Kabel ran, ändert sich der Widerstand, einige Lüftersteuerungen mögen das nicht, bzw. sind eben nur für 3 Lüfter ausgelegt und brennen dann durch. Daher solltest du auch nur die Anzahl Lüfter anschließen, die maximal vorgesehen ist und für die anderen Plätze Lüfter kaufen, die eh schon langsam drehen und damit leise sind.


----------



## BroBlem (23. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich bleib lieber bei dem Gehäuse - der Platz ist ja schon wichtig.
Wenn ich die oberen beiden Lüfter also nicht an die Lüftersteuerung anschließe, sollte es im Cruise-Modus (60%) zu einem gewissen Unterdruck im Gehäuse führen - nehme ich mal an - Geht das in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Unterdruck ist ok. Und nur ganz wenige Gehäuse implodieren dann


----------



## BroBlem (23. Mai 2011)

Das möchte ich sehen  
Mittlerweile habe ich mich ein wenig über den Druck schlau gemacht und konnte vielerorts lesen, dass ein geringer Überdruck am Besten ist, weil so kein Staub durch die Ritzen gesaugt wird ...

Übrigens kann man laut 2 Rezensenten bei Alternate alle 5 Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Aber nur geringer Überdruck, sonst platzt es 

Im Ernst, das ist eigentlich egal, allgemein ist ein leichter Unterdruck empfehlenswert, und seitliche Lüfter sind oft nachteilig für den Airflow im Gehäuse.


----------



## BroBlem (23. Mai 2011)

Ach was, der 200er Lüfter wird da schon seine Daseinsberechtigung haben ! ... ?

Und warum soll Unterdruck besser sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Weil so kühle Luft automatisch ins Case hineingezogen wird, daher sollten immer mehr Lüfter die Luft raussaugen als reinblasen.
Hast du im Case ein Überdruck, kann sich ein Wärmestau bilden.


----------



## BroBlem (23. Mai 2011)

Dann sollte also bei den zwei großen Lüftern das NT zwangsweise rauspusten?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Das Netzteil befördert kaum Luft, daher ist das eigentlich


----------



## BroBlem (24. Mai 2011)

Geht bei dem ASRock 880G Pro3, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland eigentlich auch Crossfire?
Es reizt mich schon, später die Möglichkeit zu haben, eine weitere 5870 für dann hoffentlich wenig Geld reinzuhauen und die Leistung so um ~70% zu erhöhen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Nö, der zweite Slot ist nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden, da kannst du CF vergessen.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar nur bedingt empfehlenswert, aber auf dem Board geht Crossfire mit 2x8 lanes. Du musst dann aber ein entsprechendes Netzteil nehmen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, der zweite Slot ist nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden, da kannst du CF vergessen.



Nö.


----------



## BroBlem (24. Mai 2011)

Wäre dann ein Aufpreis von 5€ für MSI 970A-G45, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7693-010R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland gerechtfertigt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist zwar nur bedingt empfehlenswert, aber auf dem Board geht Crossfire mit 2x8 lanes. Du musst dann aber ein entsprechendes Netzteil nehmen.


 
Wo?
Das Brett hat 2 PCIe 16x Slots und der zweite ist mit 4 Lanes angebunden.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo?
> Das Brett hat 2 PCIe 16x Slots und der zweite ist mit 4 Lanes angebunden.



Asrock hat doch bei manchen Boards so einen lanes-Switch, 2 Grakas sind dann mit 2x8 lanes angebunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Laut Beschreibung sind es aber elektrisch nur 4 Lanes, da kannst du schalten, wie du willst.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Dann ist es falsch bei geizhals.at eingetragen?: "Besonderheiten: All solid capacitors, ATI CrossFireX (x8/x8), UEFI"


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Hast du bei Asrock nachgeguckt?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Nö, ich lasse nachgucken


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Dann lass deine Thais mal den Link einfügen, damit meine Thais nachgucken können.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

ASRock > Products > 880G Pro3

Verdammt. Die Reisration wird für 3 Wochen halbiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Da steht aber auch "PCIe @16 Mode und PCIe @4 Mode".


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da steht aber auch "PCIe @16 Mode und PCIe @4 Mode".



Ja also dann eher weniger 2x8 lanes. Dachte ich spare mir das Nachschauen, denn beim Asrock 870 Extreme3 war das genauso mit der 2x8 lanes Aufteilung


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja auch ein Office Brett, das Extreme ist halt ein Gamer Brett, sieht man bei Asrock halt anders als du.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Nicht wie ich, sondern wie geizhals.at/de. Da habe ich nämlich geguckt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Wieso, da steht doch, dass der zweite Slot mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist. 



> 1x PCIe 2.0 x16, 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x4)



Haben deine Thais Probleme mit dem Lesen?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe aber unter "Besonderheiten" geschaut, und da steht 2x8  

Die Thais habe ich letzte Woche erst einfliegen lassen, die haben noch etwas Probleme mit deutsche Sprache. Die eine kann nicht mal AMD und Intel unterscheiden, dafür hat die andere Qualitäten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Meine Thais haben schnell gelernt, zumindest das Wichtige.


----------



## BroBlem (25. Mai 2011)

Laut diesem Test kann man die HD 5850 genau so hoch takten wie die 5870 - klar ist die 5870 dann immernoch besser, aber nicht genug, um 50€ mehr zu rechtfertigen ...
Denkt ihr, dass man mit der 5850 Spaß bis zum Ende der Garantiezeit haben kann?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Die HD5850 ist i.d.R. gut übertaktbar, von 725MHz Chiptakt / 1000MHz Speichertakt auf 800/1200MHz sollte so gut wie jede HD5850 ohne Spannungserhöhung mitmachen. Mit Spannungserhöhung sind meistens über 900/1350MHz drin.
Ich hatte bisher 2 davon im Rechner, bei der einen war bei 870/1350 Schluss, bei der anderen bei 900/1400. Beides ohne Spannungserhöhung. Also recht ordentliches OC-Potential.

Eine HD5850 @stock kommt mit FullHD einigermaßen zu Recht. Bei vielen Games dürften hohe, manchmal sehr hohe Einstellungen möglich sein, bei manchen Spielen müsstest Du mit der HD5850 wohl mit mittleren Einstellungen zufrieden sein.


----------



## BroBlem (25. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine HD5850 @stock kommt mit FullHD einigermaßen zu Recht. Bei vielen Games dürften hohe, manchmal sehr hohe Einstellungen möglich sein, bei manchen Spielen müsstest Du mit der HD5850 wohl mit mittleren Einstellungen zufrieden sein.


Sprichst du von einer nicht übertakteten?


----------



## AeroX (25. Mai 2011)

Jap davon spricht er 

Stock= orginal quasi so


----------



## BroBlem (25. Mai 2011)

In Vorbereitung auf CF nehme ich mal doch ein 700W Netzteil ...
http://gh.de/a614781.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Vergiss CF, lohnt nicht, bevor du dir eine zweite 5850 kaufst, gibts schon lange die HD 7xxx Karten, die dann die 5850 CF in Grund und Boden stampfen, ganz ohne Mikroruckler und mit weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## BroBlem (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vergiss CF, lohnt nicht, bevor du dir eine zweite 5850 kaufst, gibts schon lange die HD 7xxx Karten, die dann die 5850 CF in Grund und Boden stampfen, ganz ohne Mikroruckler und mit weniger Stromverbrauch.


 Auch zu einem annehmbaren Preis ?


----------



## Lordac (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

du musst bedenken das es "alte" Karten nicht ewig gibt, Sapphire z.B. hat meiner Meinung nach mit der sehr attraktiven Radeon HD 5850 Extreme das Lager dieser Chips ziemlich geräumt, wenn man direkt zwei davon gekauft hat als sie noch verfügbar waren, hat man natürlich ein gutes Geschäft gemacht.

Im allgemeinen ist es aber so das CF/SLI keine gute Aufrüstoption ist, entweder man macht es gleich, oder lässt es und kauft sich statt dessen eine stärkere Single-GPU wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

BroBlem schrieb:


> Auch zu einem annehmbaren Preis ?



Alle neue Karten kosten ungefähr das, was auch die alten gekostet haben, sieht man ja aktuell auch.


----------



## BroBlem (5. Juni 2011)

Ach verdammt,
ich habe so darauf gebaut, dass Alternate die HD5870 auf längere Zeit für 150€ anbietet, aber jetzt scheint das Lager leer und der nächstbeste Preis ist 170€ -.-
Lohnt sich da vllt der geringe Aufpreis für eine 6950?


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Die Karten sind in etwa gleich schnell, welche stehen denn genau zur Diskussion?


----------



## BroBlem (6. Juni 2011)

Alle, die in diesem Preissegment ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis bieten.
Da war die HD5870 natürlich mit 150€ spitze, aber bei 170€ bin ich mir nun nicht mehr sicher ... :/


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

Und welche Prioritäten setzt Du? Lautstärke, werksseitig übertaktet,...?


----------



## jurawi (6. Juni 2011)

also zu den kopfhörern kann ich dir nur raten  super teile, geile qualität und hammer klang. beim netzteil rat ich dir zum pure power 530 von be quiet!  graka :  560 t.i  aber deine sache, greif zu nvidia . und nein ich bin kein fan boy, ist nur eine gute meinung


----------



## BroBlem (6. Juni 2011)

Die Lautstärke ist relativ egal, weil das wahrscheinlich nur beim Spielen zum Tragen kommt, wobei ich dann wohl die AKG530 auf den Ohren habe 
Übertaktet muss sie nicht sein - aber gute Übertaktbarkeit kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mich zwischen einer Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5 entscheiden.


----------



## jurawi (6. Juni 2011)

@Softy  ganz genau  

falls du wert auf lautstärke legst nimm eine phantom. die falle in tests im super aus.


----------



## BroBlem (6. Juni 2011)

Die sind ja nochmal 20€ teurer :/
Gibt es nichts Vergleichbares für etwa 150€ ?


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

Hmm. Da gäbe es noch die abgespeckte GTX560 Ti (ohne "Ti"^^): Grafikkarten/PCIe GTX 560

Oder halt die Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5


----------



## BroBlem (6. Juni 2011)

Die 5850 hat mich überzeugt,
danke Dir


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

Das ist im Moment der Preis/Leistungsknaller  Außerdem leise und i.d.R. gut übertaktbar  Kommt mit FullHD auch noch recht gut zurecht.

Grüße


----------



## BroBlem (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte bei der HD5850 besser mal schnell zugegriffen ... 
Anderes Thema: Das System soll BD-ready sein und nun habe ich gelesen, dass der nicht auf allen AM3+-Boards so toll läuft und man wohl RAM mit 1866MHz verbauen sollte.
Könnt Ihr mir in der Richtung etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

Wie gut der BD auf welchem Board läuft, ist ja noch nicht bekannt. Der BD soll angeblich von höheren RAM-Frequenzen mehr profitieren als bisherige CPU's. Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht 

Ich würde höchstens zu 1600MHz-RAM greifen. Aber da ist auch noch nicht die empfohlene max. RAM-Spannung bekannt. Wenn Du also keinen großen CPU-Kühler verbauen willst, könntest Du den hier nehmen: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Wozu? Diese Art von "Kühlkörper" kühlt genau 1°C besser, als nackte Riegel. Da kann man dann auch diese nehmen. Aber (ich vermute, es wurde schon gesagt), der Vorteil von 1600er Ram ist so gering, dass sich selbst der geringe Aufpreis nicht lohnt. Besser 1333er Ram und ein paar Blumen für die Frau kaufen


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wozu? Diese Art von "Kühlkörper" kühlt genau 1°C besser, als nackte Riegel. Da kann man dann auch diese nehmen. Aber (ich vermute, es wurde schon gesagt), der Vorteil von 1600er Ram ist so gering, dass sich selbst der geringe Aufpreis nicht lohnt. Besser 1333er Ram und ein paar Blumen für die Frau kaufen



Weil es derzeit der einzige RAM ist, der 1600MHz hat und eine Spannung von 1,5V und der Preis vertretbar ist  (Es gäbe mit diesen Voraussetzungnen noch die exceleram Sandy Bridge Rippler DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) oder Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600). Aber da passt dann gar kein größerer CPU-Kühler drüber)


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

So viele Anforderungen auf einmal 

Wie gesagt, ich würde einfach bei 1333er-Ram bleiben, da spart man sich viel Mühe bei der Suche mit und es ist nur sehr geringfügig langsamer!


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich würde einfach bei 1333er-Ram bleiben, da spart man sich viel Mühe bei der Suche mit und es ist nur sehr geringfügig langsamer!



Gerüchten zufolge profitiert der Bulldozer aber von höheren RAM-Frequenzen


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge profitiert der Bulldozer aber von höheren RAM-Frequenzen


 Gerüchten zufolge war Bulldozer schon für Juni angesetzt, ich hab ihn aber noch nicht gesehen. Wenn AMD sagt "Der profitiert von hohen Ram-Frequenzen" denken sich alle "Man, der geht ja effizient mit seinem Ram um!" und schon ists wieder gut für das Image.


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Nach langem hin und her hat sich noch einiges auf meiner Wunschliste getan ...
http://gh.de/?cat=WL-153627
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

RAM würde ich mit max. 1,5V Spannung nehmen. Wie hoch die empfohlene maximale RAM-Spannung für den Bulldozer ist, ist afaik noch nicht bekannt. Beim Phenom II sind 1,65V aber unbedenklich.
Alternativ: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Bei der Soka würde ich eher eine PCI-Karte nehmen, denn die PCIe x1 Slots bei dem Board liegen in unmittelbarer Nähe der Grafikkarte, was temperaturtechnisch nicht optimal ist. Alternativ kann die PCIe x1 -Soka aber auch in den unteren PCIe x16-Slot. Alternativ: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI

Beim Monitor könnte man bei 21,5" Größe auch eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 nehmen, damit kommt auch die HD6870 besser klar als mit FullHD.

Beim Netzteil reicht auch das Aurum 500W vollkommen aus.

Der AMD boxed-Kühler ist recht laut, da wäre ein Hyper TX3 nicht verkehrt 
Grüße


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Würde auch http://gh.de/a466057.html als RAM gehen oder sind da die Kühlkörper zu hoch für einen Mugen 2 o.Ä. ?

Bevor ich eine andere SoKa nehme, lieber ein anderes Board mit besserem Layout.

FullHD fänd ich aber schon schön - besonders auf diesem dafür relativ kleinen Display.

Und etwas mehr als 500W sollte das NT schon haben.
Wer weiß, was die Zukunft bringt ?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Definitiv nichts, dass mehr braucht als 500W 

Die Ripjaws sind auch zu hoch. Was wollt ihr denn alle mit diesen sogenannten "Kühlkörpern", die bringen nichts und machen nur Probleme!


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Die Teile möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht ...
Ich habe eben nach RAM mit hoher Taktrate und 1.5V gesucht und das war das Ergebnis.
Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2011)

Beim Board würde ich das Modell mit dem 970 Chipstz nehmen, damit wäre ein Upgrade auf den kommenden Bulldozer möglich was quasi kaum Mehrkosten verursacht. Auf diese Pseudokühler verzichte lieber, oder du schaust im Vorfeld nach welche Bänke belegt werden sollten und ob danach noch Platz wäre. Jedes System mit einer Singlekarte braucht kein Netzteil unbedingt von über 500W.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Auch die kommende Mittelklasse-Grafikkartengeneration wird nicht so viel mehr Strom brauchen, dass ein 500W Netzteil in die Knie geht. Durch den Shrink auf 28nm Fertigung könnte der Stromverbrauch sogar etwas niedriger werden.

Tast könntest Du auch eine Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard oder Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard nehmen.

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (dann lohnt sich wenigstens Full HD )

Wenn Du ein günstigeres Gehäuse nimmst, wäre sogar ein schnellerer Intel i5-2400 und ein H61-Board drin


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Also als MB bietet sich dann wohl http://gh.de/a648218.html an - sogar mit 3 Anschlüssen für Gehäuselüfter, an die ich meine 8 St. anschließen könnte (?)
Welchen RAM mit >=1600MHz könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Edit:
Na guuut ... dann eben 500W

Ich habe mich bewusst für eine mechanische Tastatur entschieden 

Und das Gehäuse passt schon


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Durch den Shrink auf 28nm Fertigung könnte der Stromverbrauch sogar etwas niedriger werden.


 
Die Leistungsaufnahme wird sich kaum ändern. Denn es kommen ja auch mehr Transistoren zum Einsatz die dann mehr Energie brauchen und mehr Abwärme erzeugen. Letztlich hält es sich die Waage. Die neue Generation hat natürlich mehr Leistung bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme und das ist ja Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit 1500MHz. Als Kompromiss : GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1500) (GEP38GB1500C9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

1) Du hast immernoch keinen Vorteil von schnellem Ram. Mach es dir doch nicht selbst so schwer 

2) Weißt du schon welche Tastatur du nimmst oder soll ich mal schnell den Test der mechanischen Tastas hervorkramen?


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Du hast immernoch keinen Vorteil von schnellem Ram. Mach es dir doch nicht selbst so schwer
> 
> 2) Weißt du schon welche Tastatur du nimmst oder soll ich mal schnell den Test der mechanischen Tastas hervorkramen?



1. Zambezi soll ihn aber mögen 
(und selbst wenn nicht, ist er der Performance nicht abträglich)

2. Naja, das ist schon eine der besten Tastas mit MX Blacks - auch vom Preis her


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Ich nehm das mal als "Du hast dich entschieden" 

Bully soll alles besser machen. Wenn ich Marketingmännchen wär, würde ich auch behaupten "Hiermit wird unser Produkt noch besser und hiermit auch und hiermit erst Recht!", da so rüberkommt, dass das Produkt (in dem Fall Bulldozer) effizient mit allen möglichen Leistungssteigerungen umgehen kann.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur sehr wenige Rams ohne Kühlrippen, mit 1,5V Spannung und mehr als 667MHz Takt (also DDR3-1333).


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Einen hab ich noch. Mit 1750MHz, 1,5V und ohne hohe Heatspreader und der Preis ist ok: GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1750) (GEP38GB1750C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch. Mit 1750MHz, 1,5V und ohne hohe Heatspreader und der Preis ist ok: GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1750) (GEP38GB1750C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 Du meinst 875MHz 

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass man das so im BIOS einstellen kann, also läuft es eh wieder auf DDR3-1600 hinaus.


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Einen hab ich noch. Mit 1750MHz, 1,5V und ohne hohe Heatspreader und der Preis ist ok: GeIL Enhance PLUS DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14000U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1750) (GEP38GB1750C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Gefällt mir 
Passt auch das MB?
Ich möchte die beiden HDDs im RAID1 laufen lassen und wie gesagt 8 Lüfter anschließen


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Ich würde maximal 2 Lüfter an einen Board-Anschluss anschließen. Dazu brauchst Du dann 3x 3pin Y-Kabel. Aber wozu 8 Lüfter . 2 oder 3 reichen aus.


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Viel hilft viel 
Da muss ich mich wohl noch informieren, wieviel Leistung die Anschlüsse geben ...

Edit:
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, die Lüfter softwareseitig zu regeln (keine Lüftersteuerung mit Drehreglern o.Ä.)


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Definitiv nicht. Du hast keinerlei Veränderungen durch mehr als 3 Lüfter, außer der Lautstärke und nen wirklichen Luftstrom hast du definitiv auch nicht mehr! Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, sich 8 Lüfter ins Case einzubauen!

Eine Software-Regelung ist nur über das MoBo und spezielle Lüftersteuerungen möglich, die sich nur per Software ansteuern lassen.


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Na gut; reden wir wieder über's Gehäuse ...
Ich suche ein richtig robustes mit guter Durchlüftung und ordentlicher Breite (ein Mugen 2 soll locker passen).
Auf Schnick-Schnack lege ich keinen Wert.
Also Hauptsache, es passt alles rein und es hält ein paar Jahre ...


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Da gibt es z.B. Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!) oder Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65oder Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85 oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€ oder mal bei Caseking.de vorbeischauen, da gibt's nen praktischen Gehäusefinder


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Aus der HAF-Serie kann ich nur das HAF 922 empfehlen (siehe Signatur oder PCGH Extreme 02/2011)!


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Ich neige irgendwie dazu, beim SF2000 zu bleiben ...
Und wenn es ein Fehler gewesen sein wird, erfahrt Ihr es als Erste 
Ich habe mir nämlich schon Diskussionen und Tests in der Richtung angetan und die Lüfter erfüllen ihren Zweck ...

Kann ich denn, wenn ich ein NT ohne KM nehme, die Kabel schön verstecken oder empfiehlt sich generell KM?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Solange dein Gehäuse ausreichend große und viele Löcher im Mainboard-Tray hat und auf der Seite dahinter etwas Platz zum Verstecken ist, ist das alles möglich. Oft kann man einfach die überflüssigen Kabel nehmen und durch das Loch stecken, das möglichst nah am Netzteil ist und da irgendwie befestigen (z.B. Kabelbinder).


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Ok,
dann fragt sich noch:
1. wie man die 8 Lüfter ans MB bekommt ...
2. ob ich durch Übertakten der CPU auf 3.8GHz die Garantie verliere


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Durch alle Änderungen, also auch Übertakten, verlierst du 100%ig die Garantie (bzw. die gesetzliche Gewährleistung auch)

Für was willst du jetzt 8 Lüfter !? Ginge aber mit Y-Kabeln, z.B. zwei 4 -> 1-Kabeln oder drei 3 -> 1ern. Ist aber wie gesagt völliger Schwachsinn!


----------



## Lordac (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

acht Lüfter an´s Mainboard wird schwierig, da wirst du an einer extra Lüftersteuerung nicht vorbei kommen oder du löst das mit Y-Steckern wie huntertech sagte, aber wofür brauchst/willst du acht Lüfter ?!

Durch übertakten der CPU verlierst du die Garantie!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Durch *alle* Änderungen, also auch Übertakten, verlierst du 100%ig die Garantie (bzw. die gesetzliche Gewährleistung auch)


auch wenn ich einen besseren Lüfter draufschraube? :/


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

BroBlem schrieb:


> auch wenn ich einen besseren Lüfter draufschraube? :/


 Nein, da kann Intel beischreiben will, was er/sie/es will. Lüfterwechsel ist OK, wenn du aber dadurch deine CPU überhitzt bist du wieder schuld und hast somit keine Garantie im Schadensfall.


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube der Phenom II ist von AMD^^
Bei einem Alpenföhn Brocken sollte das wohl nicht möglich sein


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Wie kommst du jetzt auf Phenom und AMD?

Dsa geht mit einem Brocken (ohne Lüfter)  Trotzdem ist der Nordwand empfehlenswerter!


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, da kann *Intel* beischreiben will, was er/sie/es will.



Kennt Ihr denn Lüftersteuerungen, die man per Software regeln kann ?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, wie du auf AMD kommst. Kann es sein, dass wir dir den Phenom empfohlen haben?  Sonst gibts hier des Öfteren mal Intel 

Ich kenne aktuell keine (mehr), kannst ja hier mal im Forum nach meinem Benutzernamen suchen lassen (erweiterte Suche), ich kann mich ganz grob erinnern, dass es da mal nen Thread namens "Lüftersteuerung mit Nachlauf" oder sowas gab 

Ich weiß nur noch, dass es die Dinger gibt


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit so was? NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BroBlem (28. Juni 2011)

Das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus 
Nur ist fraglich, ob die Kabel lang genug sind ...

Edit:
habe einen internen Testbericht gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...axzero-lueftersteuerung-update-seite-3-a.html
passt also x)

Edit2:
Kann man damit wirklich die Drehzahl von ganz normalen Lüftern auslesen?


----------



## BroBlem (1. Juli 2011)

Sry wegen Doppelpost, aber ich muss auch mal wieder pushen 
Inzwischen bin ich fast soweit die ganzen Teile zu bestellen ...
bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, nämlich das DVI-Kabel.
Soll es ein DVI-, DVI-A-, DVI-D, DVI-I-Kabel sein?
Ich bin etwas verwirrt


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Beiträge zu lange zurück sind, kannst du dir das editieren sparen, da wir dann nicht mehr hier reingucken. 

1) Ja, kann man. Die Lüfteradern sind ja: 2 Adern für den Stromkreis, 1 Ader für die Geschwindigkeitsauslese und ggf. noch 1 Ader für die PWN-Steuerung (sofern vorhanden).
2) Eine DVI-Kabel gibt es nicht, da ist immer ein anhängsel dran  DVI-A ist Quatsch. Müsstest mal gucken, welchen Ausgang deine Karte hat (-I oder -D), bei Ersterem sind noch 4 Pins um den "Strich" rum. Entsprechend kaufst du dann dein Kabel. Dual-Link-Kabel (die, die in der Mitte auch Pins haben) brauchst du nur für Auflösungen über Full-HD oder 120Hz.


----------



## BroBlem (1. Juli 2011)

Ok, hab's jetzt doch gefunden:
"Verbaut wurden ein Dual-Link- und ein Single-Link-DVI-Anschluss sowie zwei DisplayPort-Anschlüsse."

Würde denn auch ein DVI-D-Kabel an den Monitor passen / sind die alle unter einander kompatibel?


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

BroBlem schrieb:


> Ok, hab's jetzt doch gefunden:
> "Verbaut wurden ein Dual-Link- und ein Single-Link-DVI-Anschluss sowie zwei DisplayPort-Anschlüsse."
> 
> Würde denn auch ein DVI-D-Kabel an den Monitor passen / sind die alle unter einander kompatibel?


 Soweit ich weiß haben mittlerweile alle aktuellen Monitore und GraKas den DVI-I-Standard. Aber da DVI-D auch in einem solchen Anschluss passt und da funktioniert, ist das eigentlich egal, nur andersherum passt es natürlich nicht.


----------



## BroBlem (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info 
Dann melde ich mich wieder, wenn es Probleme beim Zusammenbau gibt


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

BroBlem schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> Dann melde ich mich wieder, wenn es Probleme beim Zusammenbau gibt


 Ok. Aber egal, was kommt, wir wollen Bilder


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Soo ...
nun habe ich alles da und verbaut, starte und ...
Der Lüfter der GraKa dreht scheinbar auf 100% auf - der Monitor bleibt aber schwarz.
Außerdem kann ich den Rechner dann nicht mehr mit dem Schalter an der Front ausschalten.
Was kann ich machen?


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

100% ist genau dann, wenn du mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen kannst, dass du auch aus 100m Entfernung 100%ig nach spätestens 100 Minuten einen Gehörschaden hast. 

Überprüfe mal, ob du auch die Karte richtig fest in den Slot gesteckt hast und ob alles mit dem Netzteil verbunden ist.


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich mal sanft dran gerüttelt habe, geht es jetzt 
Allerdings kommt nach dem Booten mit der Win7-CD der Fehler 0xc00000e9 / An unexpected I/O error has occured.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Das könnte ein Defekt des Brenners oder der Festplatte sein. Oder ein defektes SATA-Kabel. Die würde ich als erstes mal austauschen, und auch andere SATA-Ports am Mainboard durchprobieren.


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Sag ich ja, war nicht fest drin  Da darfst du nicht so zimperlich sein, wenn irgendwas beim Wackeln kontakt verliert/bekommt, ist es nicht si drin, wie es soll. Einfach solange reindrücken, bis es wirklich fest ist, aber keine grobe Gewalt anwenden.

Beim aktuellen Fehler schließe ich mich Softy an.


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Nach einigem Testen konnte ich davon ausgehen, dass das DVD-Laufwerk funktioniert. So hat sich dann ein Kabel bzw. der Anschluss als defekt herausgestellt. Naja, ich hatte ja noch 2 Kabel ...
Und dann habe ich noch beide Festplatten ausprobiert - und immer dasselbe


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Wie weit kommst Du denn bei der Windows-Installation? Kannst Du die Systemreparatur auswählen? Wenn ja, lass die mal laufen.


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Der Fehler kommt schon bei "Windows wird geladen" - also gleich am Anfang ...


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, dann lass doch mal die Reperatur drüberlaufen


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Versuch es mal mit nur einem RAM-Riegel. Und mit dem ggf. alle RAM-Slots durchprobieren.

Hat das Board 2x Strom, die Grafikkarte auch?


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Ich habe alle Ram-Bänke durchprobiert und nochmal die Stromanschlüsse gecheckt; daran dürfte es nicht liegen...

Edit: mich wundert gerade, dass der PC nicht von meiner Vista-DVD booten möchte :/


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

*Hust* Windowsreparatur *Hust*


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, wo denn?^^
Wenn ich von der DVD booten lasse, lädt er erstmal irgendwas und bricht dabei ab...


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Achso, ich dachte, es würde erst nach der Installation beim Windowsstart hängen. Wieso genau weißt du denn, dass dein Laufwerk i.O. ist?


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Vllt scheint es mir auch nur so, aber offensichtlich konnte die DVD ja gelesen werden.


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Das ist alles andere als ein Beweis  Musst schon das Laufwerk in einem andern PC testen oder ein anderes Laufwerk nehmen.


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn das so einfach wäre ...
Das ist nunmal mein erster PC und mein Vater hat nur einen alten mit IDE-Laufwerk.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch zocken


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Für mich bleibt als logischer Fehler nur das Laufwerk oder die DVD. Ist natürlich doof aber du hättest eh noch Treiber und Programme draufpacken müssen/sollen. Tut mir natürlich leid für dich aber da musst du wohl irgendwo ein Laufwerk herkriegen. 

Kannst ja schon mal die DVD im PC deines Vaters ausprobieren. Sofern deiner nicht so ängstlich in dem Thema ist wie meiner


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Das Teil ist dummerweise höchstwichtig für's Geschäft 
Kann man auch von einem USB-Stick booten?

Edit: hab zu dem Thema ein Tut gefunden und probiere das jetzt mal aus ...


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, das geht, da gibt es extra Tool dafür von Microsoft: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Scheinbar wollte mich das Laufwerk nur ärgern ... nun liest es alles ohne Murren


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Prima, dass jetzt alles läuft. Wenn Du Dich beeilst, wird das heute noch was mit Zocken. Du hast noch 20 Minuten


----------



## BroBlem (16. Juli 2011)

Ich installiere gerade Bulletstorm, aber nach den ganzen physischen und dann noch psychischen Anstrengungen heute möchte ich eigentlich nur noch schlafen


----------



## huntertech (17. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Schlafen. Schlafen mit Vorfreude auf morgen ist gut. Kurz nachdem ich Starcraft II bekommen habe, konnte ich die ganze verdammte Nacht nicht schlafen, bis ich mich um 6 Uhr entschloss, anfangen zu zocken. Solange du dich aber in Maßen freust, freuen wir mit dir


----------

